# Ubuntu 8.04 is out!!



## mab1376 (Apr 24, 2008)

good luck getting a copy the servers are swamped!

im waiting for a torrent.

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download


----------



## xfire (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice but sadly I cant test it yet. My exams are coming up. Any one reviewing it?


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 24, 2008)

once i can get a hold of it i'll post a brief review

heres a overview of features:

http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=682

32-bit:

http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent

or 64-bit torrent:
Desktop: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent


make sure you seed!!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll stick with OpenSUSE 10.3. It works far better than Kubuntu did.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> I'll stick with OpenSUSE 10.3. It works far better than Kubuntu did.



Why would you even post this? This thread has nothing to do with OpenSUSE.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Why would you even post this? This thread has nothing to do with OpenSUSE.



They are both Linux distros. Just a quick plug for someone wanting a good distro, that's all. I have a co-worker that uses Ubuntu so I'll ask him how 8.04 goes.


----------

